# 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee WJ! Custom Stereo and Mods!



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Fellow Car Audio Enthusiasts!

Finally I am able to post my system! I have been drooling over the many systems on this forum for awhile now. You guys do amazing things!

So my vehicle is a 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo. For anyone interested, these are the specs/mods so far:
Inline 4.0L Selec-Trac
4" BDS Lift
16" Ultra Wheels
265/75 Mickey Thompson's

Unfortunately I am currently not a DIY'er. I have had many systems over the years, and pissed many a girlfriend off with the lack of quality/completion of my stereos. The knowledge is there, just can't transfer it to my hands.

So the only way my fiancé would let me have a custom stereo in my Jeep, was to get someone else to do it, and frankly, I'm glad they did.

Enter Mobile Solutions of Calgary, AB Canada. Larry and his team did an amazing job taking care of us. Their attention to detail is incredible and they treated us like we were one of their "high end" clients. Can't really say enough about how awesome they are! :2thumbsup:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright on to the stereo!

So here is a list of the current setup I have now:

Headunit: Pioneer AV7500BT (From Previous Setup)
Processor: Audison Bit One (Bought New)
Front Stage: Morel Hybrid Ovation II 6 (Bought New)
Rear Stage: N/A
Subwoofer: Alpine Type R 12" (From Previous Setup)
Front Stage Amp: Alpine MRV-300 (From Previous Setup)
Sub Amp: Alpine PDX 1.600 (From Previous Setup)
Other: Rosen 7900's for the headrests (Not Installed But Ordered)

My Jeep is in the shop right now getting work done so I only have a few teaser cell phone pics to show until more pics become available.


----------



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)

Are you going to do an amp rack or anything? I would like to see pics for ideas.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Not an amp rack per se...

I'm picking up my Jeep from the shop today. I'll take a bunch of pics and post them for you. Hopefully you'll get a few ideas from them


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm always suprised everyone changes from the 6x9 to a 6" component set. Have you ever thought about using Image Dynamics xs69 component set? They would give you so much more midbass compared to a 6" driver. I haven't seen a pair of these installed yet. Looking forward to more pics from a fellow Jeeper.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

knever3 said:


> I'm always suprised everyone changes from the 6x9 to a 6" component set.


there are lots of arguements as to why people do this. In fact, Im sure if you search around, you will find at least a hand full of threads here about it.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

knever3 said:


> I'm always suprised everyone changes from the 6x9 to a 6" component set. Have you ever thought about using Image Dynamics xs69 component set? They would give you so much more midbass compared to a 6" driver. I haven't seen a pair of these installed yet. Looking forward to more pics from a fellow Jeeper.



Hi knever3, I am unaware of anyplace in Calgary that sells ID, and I won't buy anything sight unheard. I did preview the morel tempo 6x9's and found they have quite good midbass, but found them a little muddy compared to the hybrid ovation II's. Thanks for your interest, pics coming soon!


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

theoldguy said:


> there are lots of arguements as to why people do this. In fact, Im sure if you search around, you will find at least a hand full of threads here about it.


Yep, searched and read many threads. Came to the same conclusion, it's an overlooked option that has many advantages that people aren't privy to.

I have 6x9's in my '06 Grand Cherokee and love the nice impact they provide. I am not talking about a made for USAC competition car, just your everyday listener that loves quality and quantity midbass.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

knever3 said:


> Yep, searched and read many threads. Came to the same conclusion, it's an overlooked option that has many advantages that people aren't privy to.


midbass frequencies are easier to localize than sub bass. In the SQ world, you want the stage to appear to be in front of you. Easiest way to achieve this is to move all the speakers up front. This is why many people omit rear speakers.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

theoldguy said:


> midbass frequencies are easier to localize than sub bass. In the SQ world, you want the stage to appear to be in front of you. Easiest way to achieve this is to move all the speakers up front. This is why many people omit rear speakers.


What does this have to do with using a 6.5" in the front door instead of a 6x9 in the front door?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. I think that he misinterpreted what was written.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh my bad, I assumed we were talkign about rear speakers. I forgot some cars still get ovals in the front doors. In that case ill give this bit of info...

Sound waves are conical in shape. By using an oval speaker, you are distorting the sound right off the bat.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

theoldguy said:


> Sound waves are conical in shape. By using an oval speaker, you are distorting the sound right off the bat.


I thought we had disputed this over in the myth forum.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

im just trying to keep the tread active while we wait for some more pictures


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

theoldguy said:


> im just trying to keep the tread active while we wait for some more pictures


Now that is a cause I can support.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

still waiting for pictures.....


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Here we go. Better late than never…










The signal starts with a Pioneer AVH 7500BT in the factory location. No mods needed. I also ended up getting the optional iPod cable as well.










The Audison Bit One was stashed in the ashtray/change holder. Super simple and it tucks away hidden nice and neat.










These are the Morel Hybrid Ovation II tweeters in custom moulded A-pillar pods. I think Mobile Solutions did an excellent job on these!



















Powering the front stage is an Alpine MRV-300. The Morel speakers run fully active with the tweeters running off the front 2 channels and the mids running off the rear channels. Approximately 70watts rms per speaker. The amp is securely mounted under the rear passenger seat.










Next is the Alpine 12" Type R sub. mounted in an old bassworx ported enclosure. The plan is to get rid of this for a better alternative. Something that can be mounted stealthy. The piece of wood beside it is my hood prop 










And finally the Alpine pdx 1.600. This delivers around 750watts rms to the sub. The amp is mounted under the rear driver side seat out of the way and out of sight.











So that's it for now. If you have any questions or want me to take specific pics, let me know. Thanks for viewing my post.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

those tweeter pods look real good.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice looking install, and nice truck. Looks good with the lift and tires, are those tires an All Terrain or Mud Terrain?


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys! The tires are the Mickey Thompson ATZ P3's... They are an all-terrain with an aggressive yet quiet grip. I highly recommend them for daily driving and off-road use.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Great, thanks.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

So Larry and his team at Mobile Solutions in Calgary are once again taking my Jeep under their wing… Here is a teaser pic…










So hopefully they will be all finished up on Friday and then I will post a bunch of new pics


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is the modified spare tire cover panel


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Calgary, Canada? Beautiful place. And Alpine to Audison (I think)...that's a nice jump. Looks good.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

I like the sub/amp setup. Curious as to how deep that area is and how much about air space you have your subs? Also, are you using 2 of those type R 12s? 

I have some type R 12s also stand have considered doing something like that but was unsure if I could get them in that space.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

WhereAmEye? said:


> Calgary, Canada? Beautiful place. And Alpine to Audison (I think)...that's a nice jump. Looks good.


If by beautiful you mean good economy, then yes, yes it is lol. The weather sucks right now.

There was really nothing wrong with the Alpine amps I was using, I just plan on going full digital when the Bit Play comes out in September. I'm pretty excited to see how it sounds when it's all done.




Black Rain said:


> I like the sub/amp setup. Curious as to how deep that area is and how much about air space you have your subs? Also, are you using 2 of those type R 12s?
> 
> I have some type R 12s also stand have considered doing something like that but was unsure if I could get them in that space.


Thanks, I like it too. I will also be changing the brand and size of subs. The enclosure pictured is for 2 - 10" subs. and the total airspace is 1 cubic ft.

You may be able to shoehorn 2 12" Type R's in there, but for optimum output they need like 1.5 cubic ft each (ported) 

I haven't heard the type r's in a sealed enclosure, so I don't know how they would sound. But for that, it's recommended for .75cuft after displacement of the sub. I guess it all depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I currently have 3 in a 3 cube ssealed box and they sound nice and tight, with each getting about 925 from a Collosus. I guess I'll just have to tear apart my system and size it up. Either way I'm sub'd.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Cool… I creeped your build log and saw your box and subs. That is a crazy amount of power for those subs. Is your spare tire full size or donut?


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

So a few years back my Jeep was keyed from top to bottom. No panel was left untouched. Minimum quote to fix the damaged was $6000. 

Then about a month ago I found out about Plasti-Dip, and for a fraction of the cost, I was able to get the scratches covered, and give my Jeep a new look!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks... I have a full size but its under the bumper.

Are you leaving it in Flat Black or clear coating it later?


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Black Rain said:


> Thanks... I have a full size but its under the bumper.
> 
> Are you leaving it in Flat Black or clear coating it later?


Oh I see… My spare tire well is inside my Jeep, but with my oversized tires, It's relatively useless, so in it's place goes the audio equipment!

My original plan was to leave it flat black, because the Plasti-Dip clear coat has a sticky feel to it. Although I am thinking of changing the colour, I like it the way it is for now.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well keep up the good work. So far so good, I'm sub'd.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a couple of pics I took while I was playing with my new phone



















Here is Larry in the bay where the magic happens. That's my Jeep to the left there. When I look at this pic a certain Sesame Street song comes to mind, "One of these things is not like the other.." lol


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Damn.....nice! Just a couple of Lambo's, no big deal.... Your truck looks great in black, very nice.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

djmekanix said:


> Here is Larry in the bay where the magic happens. That's my Jeep to the left there. When I look at this pic a certain Sesame Street song comes to mind, "One of these things is not like the other.." lol


I spy like 4 lambos, what looks like the top of a 370Z and your Jeep. Do they do dealer work for the local Lambo dealer or something?


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Damn.....nice! Just a couple of Lambo's, no big deal.... Your truck looks great in black, very nice.


Thanks! 

...and in front of that grey Lambo is a Ferrari 458 lol


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

JayinMI said:


> I spy like 4 lambos, what looks like the top of a 370Z and your Jeep. Do they do dealer work for the local Lambo dealer or something?


They do... But these Lambos are from 4 different customers that saw their booth at the Calgary Auto Show a couple of weeks ago.

Cool thing is, they treat everyone the same, no matter what they drive.


----------



## nittoroq (Mar 31, 2015)

In order to install those amps under rear seat how did you remove the bolts that hold the factory amp and the jack.... the bolts that are attached to the car frame


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure. I do know that only the factory amp was removed and the metal amp mount was retained for the alpine amp. Hope that helps as this Jeep no longer exists so I can't reference it for you.


----------



## TexasGator (Mar 3, 2015)

> My Jeep is in the shop right now getting work done so I only have a few teaser cell phone pics to show until more pics become available.


Can you tell me what product your shop used on the sound deadening for the doors? I mean how did they get such a clean seal? It looks like a heat shrinking product but it looks really tidy and I'd like to do the same to mine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe the product they used is this The DK1 car door sound damping kit block noise and bring speakers to life!


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

My bad, the product is actually the VB2

Mineral filled vinyl-copolymer - damper


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

So I guess I'll put this thread to rest…

This is the completed sub box/amp rack combo located in the spare tire well.



It consists of an Audison AV 5.1k which powers the Morels actively. It also powers the the two 10" JL Audio shallow depth subs. Total internal size of the enclosure is 1cu/ft.



Unfortunately things took a turn for the worse and this Jeep was involved in an accident where another driver ran a red light, and smashed into us. No one was seriously hurt thankfully, but the Jeep is a write-off



I have a different Jeep now and am in the process of transferring my gear from the old Jeep, to the new Jeep.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry for your vehicle loss due to another's stupidity.
Glad everyone was ok


----------

